# Disabled pigeon



## Shirley (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I work at an emergency shelter in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada. I often feed birds outside the shelter in the winter because I know it's hard for them to find food. This week a new fella - well I think he's a fella - not sure how you tell stuff like that with pigeons - has been coming every day for food. One of his feet is badly mangled and limp. He can't use it at all. He hops around on one foot and sometimes falls down - rests a bit and then hops some more. He also seems to fly very low. Would appreciate any advice you may have for how I might be able to help my new found feathered friend. As of yet he is not approachable. So I haven't been able to catch him. I'm hoping he'll learn to trust me more.
Shirley


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shirley and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you so much for your concern for this poor pigeon. It may have a string entanglement on that foot that is causing major problems or it could be a broken leg or toe(s). Do try to gain the trust of the bird to the point that you can catch it and try to address the injury or injuries. 

Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Shirley,
Is there a certain place this pigeon roosts at night that you know of ?
At night they are usally asleep and can be caught fairly easily.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hi Shirley,
I encourage you also to catch this pigeon (pray that you do).
I know that when you do there will be so much support and help here at Pigeon-Talk for you to help the poor fella.
When you do (  ) catch him, fix him up and can't keep him for any reason, I'd gladly take him cause I live in the Northern part of New Brunswick (only 5 hours away) and my dad drives down to the Halifax region sometimes for the company he works for. I'm jumping WAY ahead of myself with taking him in already, but you have to keep a positive mind.  
Good luck in catching him.  
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Shirley (Apr 5, 2005)

*Disabled pigeon continued*

I was worried today - he was late for feeding. But he did eventually show up. At the advice of a friend of mine in Texas - who's sister is a wildlife rehabber - I bought him some better food today. He seems to like unsalted peanuts. I checked as closely as I could and I don't see anything attached to his bad foot. His toes are limp and just drag beneath him on his right foot. What I do find odd is that other pigeons don't seem to socialize with him at all. He's all alone. Doesn't have any kind of a flock. Would they abandon him because he isn't well? He always comes to eat alone, and the others stay away till he's done eating.
I don't know where he roosts. But I'd guess not too far away. He seems to fly very low, so I really don't think he travels too far.
If I do manage to catch him, I'm doubtful I could keep him for too long - I have two cats - he'd be safe with Fuzz - she doesn't have claws or teeth, but Pico I fear would have evil plans for Stu - yeah I know, I named him - not sure why but Stu seems to suit him.
I am continuing to feed him and work on gaining his trust so I can catch him. Will keep you posted.
Shirley


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Most stonger birds pick on weaker birds, this is probably why Stu is allown.
From what you discribled I think the leg is broken, but I'm not expert on this (others will relpay soon). 
Peanuts are a pigeon's favorite food, they go carzy for them (at least my birds do  )
When you do try and catch him get a box, lined with an old towel or shirt, and a lind ready. You can just get a net and catch him with it, but it's your choice (trust is still a big thing).
Pico sounds like my 2 cats, Rajaha (her name went straight to her head) and Spaz (he's crazy and likes to chase my dog around).  
Good Luck with Stu.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Shirley (Apr 5, 2005)

*the latest*

I had meetings all day today so wasn't around the shelter much at all. I asked one of my employees to feed him but she said he never showed up all day. I hope he's okay. I did locate a rehabber in the area. They told me to throw a blanket over him and put him in a box and bring him to the Dartmouth Vet Hospital. They said the vet there will check out his foot and then they will pick him up and take care of him. I'm hoping we can catch Stu tomorrow, because no one is at the shelter during the day on the weekend.
Shirley


----------



## Shirley (Apr 5, 2005)

*A good news update on Stu*

Well I haven't had any luck catching Stu but the good news is he seems to be getting better without the help of a vet or rehabber. Yesterday he was trying to weight bear a bit on the bad leg. Today he is actually limping around on it. I'm so happy for him. He also seems to have found a new friend who comes to eat with him every day now too. I think Stu is going to be alright. Thanks for your suggestions.
Shirley


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

That's great news Sherley!!
In my personal opinion I would still try to catch Stu to get a better look at him. I did one time see a pigeon walk more on its badly injured foot than its normal foot (puts pressure on it to stop pain). Sometimes things seem to look better but they're not. So I would still try to catch Stu to get a better look at him.
It's up to you of couse, if you want to or not.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Shirley (Apr 5, 2005)

*Stu continues to improve*

Stu is doing much better. Each day he gets closer to having a normal walk. We have named his new friend Sue. Yeah I know Sue and Stu - we're corny. They are still coming every day for food. And, other pigeons don't seem to think they need to steer clear of him any longer. I'm really pleased with his progress.
Shirley


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's good to hear that Stu has a new friend and that his foot is doing better. Is
he still flying low?

There was a male @ one of the locations that I frequent who had his foot shot.
I wanted to try and catch him to help him, but he was such a strong flyer even
w/his injury, and I knew it would be a chore. So I just kept a close eye. His foot started to dangle and eventually came all the way off. He has a stump 
now. It was very tender for him to walk on for the longest time, but he never
weakened. Today, I think I can fairly say that he's almost fully recovered w/it
as I saw him take to a female in the flock and start to chase her. A welcomed
sight!

fp


----------



## Shirley (Apr 5, 2005)

*Flying high*

He seems to be flying normally now. Ive seen him perch on the roof of an adjacent building. He and his friend seem to be preening a lot. I think my staff are relieved that I'm no longer trying to catch him - I was recruiting them to help. I think they thought I was a tad off. But they humoured me whenever possible. One of the guys from the shelter even grabbed a blanket and tried to help me catch him one day.
I've grown quite attached to him and look forward to his daily visits. I am feeling very confidant now that he's going to be fine.
Shirley


----------



## fmsajib (Dec 28, 2013)

*Pigeon doesn't breed.*

Hi,

My Long head female one got problem in one leg, and cant met with male easily. I have cut the feather around the vent but still unsuccessful in breeding. What more I can do?


----------

